# Mega-e: Alternative to Bailey Chair for Senior Dog/Spinal Issues?



## CarolS (Dec 29, 2012)

After reading a ton of information - large adult breeds are to be in a vertical position during feeding and remain in this position 15-20 min. after. The Bailey chair or any other method that props the animal in this position is great. I have a situation that I just cannot figure out to adapt to my situation. The Bailey chair is not the answer for my dog. I have an 11 yr. old GSD, and has recently (August/12) been diagnosed with megaesophagus. He otherwise has been healthy as an ox for many years. As getting older he has arthritic hips/legs and spine. The nerve issues relating to his spinal problems are making hind paws knuckle and has a difficult time to be in a vertical position for even 5 minutes. Can anyone suggest what I could build or another method of the vertical feeding to hopefully accommodate all his issues. Thank you very much.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Carol! 

Are you on the Yahoo Mega-E group? They might be able to give you some information from all their experience. 
megaesophagus : Megaesophagus

It's a really active group. I would be interested in what you find out! I was thinking he would almost need something more like us standing up at a bar, but somehow supporting those hind legs. Not easy to be sure.

Some pictures here: http://vetneuromuscular.ucsd.edu/publications/Megaesophagus%20Brochure-1.pdf that offer some alternatives. 

Also - my friend is with this company: www.moondogmattresscompany.com If you can figure something out that they could build with the mattresses/pads...let me know.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

winging it here, i have only seen the mega e chair "in a picture" but i would add a wide canvas harness that supports behind the legs and another that would offer support under front legs, "reducing the pressure on hi hind end yet keeps him him vertical while eating.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How about getting him up on a recliner, facing the back of the chair. Have him lay on the back of the chair and feed him that way.

Or maybe make a mound with pillows and blankets and make it an incline.

Since he can't physically be straight up being on a incline would be the next best thing.

That's the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

We used a stepping stool for our puppy. Not the ideal vertical position you would get in a bailey chair but it worked and with a lot less struggling and discomfort.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you just tried a high feeder that could allow your dog to either stand while eating or stay in a 'sit'?

I know my mega dogs did fine with elevated feeders and keeping them quiet for about 30 min after a meal. I never had to use the Bailey chair at all.

Amazon.com: Ethical Pet Hi-Rise Single Diner 2-Quart Pet Dish: Pet Supplies











Amazon.com: IRIS Large Elevated Feeder with Airtight Food Storage, 2 2-Quart Bowls, Black: Pet Supplies


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

For both of my girls I use/d a three step stool and then elevated the bowl higher on the top step-it did/does not keep them in an upright position for an extended period but neither one really need/ed it-the stool is readily available at Wal Mart or a hardware store-I used cardboard boxes to elevate the feeding bowl-never have figured out how to post photos on the forum to show the setup.


----------



## mariannef2 (May 8, 2013)

My 12 year old was just diagnosed. He's been spitting up for almost a month off and on. I thought it was a reaction to his meds (strong anti inflammatory for Prostate cancer). Lately he has been regurgitating almost everything he eats. My problem is that he cannot use a Bailey chair. His back legs are too painful. He cannot go up steps or on furniture. He doesn't even "sit" anymore. He is either laying down or standing up. I have been pureeing his food to a pudding consistency and he MAY keep it down. He seems to be able to hold water. I elevated his bowls to nearly chin height. What else can I do? He is the love of my life.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mariannef2 said:


> My 12 year old was just diagnosed. He's been spitting up for almost a month off and on. I thought it was a reaction to his meds (strong anti inflammatory for Prostate cancer). Lately he has been regurgitating almost everything he eats. My problem is that he cannot use a Bailey chair. His back legs are too painful. He cannot go up steps or on furniture. He doesn't even "sit" anymore. He is either laying down or standing up. I have been pureeing his food to a pudding consistency and he MAY keep it down. He seems to be able to hold water. I elevated his bowls to nearly chin height. What else can I do? He is the love of my life.


I think you are doing the right thing and experimenting with what seems to work best for your dog. I'd keep working on having him eating/standing. 

But there may some kind of pillow propping thing that may work if he is more comfortable resting then standing on his own. The goal is head high as you can get it in comparison to the height of his stomach. If level works, great. So using a wall on one side? Pillows? I'm betting you can be creative when there is a goal in mind.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

You need to get on this site ASAP

megaesophagus : Megaesophagus

The format is terrible and I would make a new email address just for the page or you will be bombarded with 1000s of emails and ruin your current email address.

The people are a great help except they will feed into your worrying. A lot of those dogs are in real bad shape. 

MaggieRoseLee made me relax when my boy first was diagnosed and her advice was priceless.

Read everything they give you when you first sign up and read it again. Your vulnerable right now and will listen to anything.

You will get the you MUST and HAVE too. Capitalization of words may not benefit your dog. Its an experiment to find what drug or food works best. The Bailey chair I would say is a must or something to get your dog vertical and still for 20 minutes. Reglan is a drug prescribed it can and may do the reverse since it is designed to clear the stomach. Be careful with all the responses you will get. E vets that are not vets are dangerous. Dr Kathy on the site is amazing and really helpful.

This is a matter of avoiding Aspiration Pneumonia. Time is essential to get this resolved. The AP is far worse than pain for your dogs. Weight loss is another issue if your dog cannot hold anything down. Be prepared to get a good blender and make doggy milk shakes. Coconut milk is essential to maintain weight and its good on the stomach.

Here is a very good site on Meg E

Megaesophagus


----------

